# USB Expansion



## Anianna (Nov 18, 2012)

Assuming slots and connections are available, is there any reason to choose an internal powered USB card over an external powered USB hub to expand the number of ports available on a PC experiencing failure of some of the original USB ports?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Mess. I would go with a powered hub if you need more than the four ports. Also you have to be looking at the wattage of the power supply.

Too many external devices can tax what the internal hardware is placing on the power supply.


----------



## Anianna (Nov 18, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Mess. I would go with a powered hub if you need more than the four ports. Also you have to be looking at the wattage of the power supply.
> 
> Too many external devices can tax what the internal hardware is placing on the power supply.


I think four ports would be sufficient for this machine. The hubs I am considering each have a power cord. I assume that means they do not tax the PCs power supply. Am I correct?


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

If you are using the hubs to charge a phone, run a DVD/CD, SSD I would choose the powered up. Unless you can verify the power available on each port that is built in. Some like in my desktop can supply the full power spec but some laptops may use an internal hub . You will be safe with a powered hub


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Anianna said:


> I think four ports would be sufficient for this machine. The hubs I am considering each have a power cord. I assume that means they do not tax the PCs power supply. Am I correct?


There are times that the voltage on the internal USB ports is not enough if you have devices connected, since the 5 volts would be taxed. So you have to use a external hub.

Monoprice sells them and the price is worth it. If you post the spec's on the system, for the Power Supply, Motherboard and pictures of the case, it can be a lot more helpful. Speccy works for some system stuff. You can actually just use System Information which will give us everything we need to know for the info.

Now if you are just talking about charging stuff, they do make the power strips with the USB ports built in. It really comes down to how you have everything set up.


----------



## Anianna (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm looking for computer input ports rather than a charging station. This is the machine that had the liquid cooling system problem, so is all unhooked while it waits for a replacement. From everything you all have said and I have read, I think I've decided on an external hub with its own power cord. It's an older machine and there's no point in stressing the power supply without need.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It really depends on how much more you want to invest into it. If you ordered everything through Newegg. Look at the Rosewell cards. You may get a discount on it, adding it to your existing order if not processed yet. Even if it is processed, you may still get a break.

Even though the Rosewell stuff is cheaper. It is still good quality. I have used their Wifi network cards with no problems.


----------

